# FS 2 Fluval Filters FX5's



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

2 Fluval FX5's Filters
Both Filters Come With 2 8 Foot Lengths Of 1" Clear Hose, No Intake Piece Or Outake Pipe.
Both Filters Have All 3 Trays Full Of Bio
Both Filters Are Cycled
Price Is $175 Each Firm J&L Sells These For $391.99 With Tax.

You Must Pick Up At My House In Surrey Or At Island Pets Unlimited In Burnaby
No I Will Not Go Any Lower, Don't Ask
Serious Inquires Only


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Wowsa, that's a steal!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent....


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

May I ask... Why no hoses on the fx5's?

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> May I ask... Why no hoses on the fx5's?
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


There are no hoses cause I have 4 FX5's all connected together with PVC
I traded the hoses to LFS for store credit, didn't think I would ever need them.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The ribbed hoses for the FX5's aren't all that great anyways. You could swap to 1" PVC hose easily. Those will last you forever.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Do u garentee they have no leaks or problems what so ever? Im interested.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> Do u garentee they have no leaks or problems what so ever? Im interested.


They are currently running right now, you are more than welcome to come check them out.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Please Close Thread


----------

